# Doh



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Its 2 am in the morning and I couldn't sleep. Got on to do the turkey le app and it looks like I missed the deadline by two hours.

My youngest wanted to hunt them this year. Looks like our only hope will be the general season. 

I hate the deadline on this hunt!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I hate the fact there is even a LE hunt for Turkey. There is no need for it and it should just be a general hunt. Good luck on the general season, it's still a good one.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

We will just have to see how it pans out. Its no guarantee she would have drawn but I have points and my wife has points banked so with the new law we would have just passed the them along


----------



## Skally (Apr 20, 2012)

General is better anyway you get 30 something days to hunt instead of 12


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

My son and I have points, but decided to do the general hunt. That way he can hunt youth weekend and then the general season with me. Worked out great last year....


----------



## COWAN (Oct 7, 2012)

Fowlmouth said:


> I hate the fact there is even a LE hunt for Turkey. There is no need for it and it should just be a general hunt. Good luck on the general season, it's still a good one.


Agreed, but the DWR would loose a lot of cash (10$ application fee) from LE, and nobody likes to loose money.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Gdog that's a cool photo!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I forgot about youth weekend. I also forgot we didn't hunt the le hunt with my oldest daughter and she still tagged. So there is hope!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

swbuckmaster said:


> Its 2 am in the morning and I couldn't sleep. Got on to do the turkey le app and it looks like I missed the deadline by two hours.
> 
> My youngest wanted to hunt them this year. Looks like our only hope will be the general season.
> 
> I hate the deadline on this hunt!


Only "hope" .....:?

C'mon guy! LE hunting for turkeys is GAY!!! The best hunt is the OTC hunt in May. Want proof, I'll take you and your daughter out for free and show you how much fun it is to kill a turkey. I know you're a killer, now go out and kill a turkey! They're just like elk, once you find em, they're cinch to kill...;-)


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Thanks tex i May take you up on that offer. 

I have quite a few points for bear so if I draw that tag I may not even go for turkeys this year. 

If I do go for them Bob Jacobsen has offered to take my girls out on some private land where lindsay got her first bird. As far as I know I cant hunt the land. 

I found a spot with loads of public land about 1-1.5 hours away from lehi with birds all over the place. We could go there or in one of your areas it doesnt matter to me. Besides its a lot funner hunting with someone sometimes than doing it by yourself. I suck at calling birds as bad as I suck at calling elk, so I could learn a bunch from a skilled turkey guy

Is a general tag good for the entire state?


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Yes, the general OTC tag is a statewide tag.


----------



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

There's wayyy too many differant dates for applying for hunting tags in this state. Couldn't we combine the turkey application (and other upland tags, etc) with big game?


----------

